# Ariens 722EC Single Stage



## seabird (Nov 16, 2005)

i am a homeowner located in Oakville Canada and plan on buying either the Toro 2450 or Ariens 722EC, both of which are priced equally and suit my needs i.e. lightweight, easy to store, capable of clearing avg 6" of snow

now there is plenty of information on the Toro 2450 and its bigger brother 3650, however the reviews and info on the Ariens 722EC or 522 is limited on the internet, this forum and the snowthrower forum. the 3650 is outside of my budget and i am not considering.

i am leaning towards the Ariens 722EC over the Toro 2450 for the following reasons
- Ariens is 7hp vs Toro 5hp
- Ariens electric start - good for wife vs Toro recoil (at same price point)
- Ariens chute control lever vs Toro manual
- Ariens 22" vs Toro 20" path
- Ariens 3yr warranty vs Toro 2yr
- Ariens lifetime warranty on paddles

can anyone comment on how these two machines compare when it comes down to performance? at the end of the day this is the deciding factor since i am convinced both are well built machines with good reputations.

thanks


----------



## basheroffroad (Dec 26, 2004)

I have worked with a friends company for a few years running a snow thrower and I believe they are both good choices however you will soon find that a single stage blower is only good for light fluff and once you hit the end of the drive after some city plow has filled it with slush and muck you will be sorry.

IMHO you should look for a two stage 
Just my $0.02


Sincerely,
Basheroffroad


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

I have a small single stage 2 stroke blower. Its great for sidewalks and so on, and in a 4" light storm it does an amazing job.

Move up to wet snow or where the plow pushes at the end of the drive and the single stage will effectively stop blowing snow. It goes from throwing it 10-15ft down to barely able to make it out the chute. 

In general, if you have the cash and can get it, get yourself the 2 stage. You will wish you did when there's 6" of wet snow and your backup is the single stage snow shovel! 

Up to you, but if it were me, I'd take a good used 2 stage over a new single stage any day of the week. Just my $0.02.


----------



## seabird (Nov 16, 2005)

thanks for the feedback but i'm pretty much decided on a single stage because

- easy to handle and manuver
- lack of storage space 
- only "new" two stage i would consider is the 5.5hp ariens which is at the same price point as the 722 and i'm not sure if it would fair any better than the 722. not interested in buying used. 
- most snows here are within the capability of the 722 and yes there will be times that a bigger machine would be better but i am more than willing to go out a few times during a big storm and working away at the EOD.
- my wife is more comfortable with a single stage

tough getting some feedback on the 722, not sure why


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

seabird said:


> thanks for the feedback but i'm pretty much decided on a single stage because
> 
> - easy to handle and manuver
> - lack of storage space
> ...


Most guys use Honda or Toro. I have 2 Toro's. My problem with them is that they suck blowing snow into the carb and the engin craps out and will not start until you remove the water. Big pain in the butt when you need them the most. I will have to check out the Areins


----------



## gdeangel (Oct 23, 2007)

*Result??*

Seabird - Did you but the 722? How has it fared?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

This thread is 2 years old. The Toro's are on sale right now. The 2450 is a great snow blower. I just bought a new one last friday.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I like Ariens. I have 2, a 522, and a 722. Haven't used the 722 yet, bought it used during the summer. The 522 however, never clogs up or dies, even in the snowplow stuff. It's a beast! Only once did we get too much snow for it, that storm in April that was 16 inches of slush and Ice, not snow! lol. I got both of mine for only $300 a piece, so I think I got a pretty good deal.


----------



## seabird (Nov 16, 2005)

this is an old thread but thought i would update. i ended up buying the 722 and have no regrets. i think buying either the toro or ariens i would have been happy. the first few years (bought in 2005 i think) it really didn't get tested as our winters here were quite mild, but last year we got lots of snow and it was great to have around. for eod it was managable....of course not as good as a 2 stage, but i just carved off big chucks with a shovel and it threw it no problem. other challenge was heavy wet snow where it would just come out like toothpaste. not sure how the toro would have been able to handle the same situation but my guess it would be similar. if i had to do it again, i would have still purchased a single stage simply b/c of the compact design for easy storage and the fact that big snowfalls are far and few between - if anything, i just go out a few time during big dumps. i would have taken a second look at the toro, only b/c a few contractors in the area use them on my neighbours driveways and they do seem to work well.

edit - the one thing i should add about the ariens is the quick chute design. it works great and i dont think the toro has it.


----------



## seabird (Nov 16, 2005)

yet another update. 3 years since i first purchased my 722. last week i found a used 2450 for 200 bucks, used 1 season, paddles in good condition, could not pass it up. to make a long story short, the toro is a better machine. both work well in light to packed snow conditions but its the wet stuff where the toro shines. my ariens would plug up and it would come out like toothpaste, wereas the toro could throw 8" of slush over 10'. i'm not sure if my ariens needed some adjusting, but all things being equal when it comes to single stage machines i would recommend the toro - also bear in mind the ariens has 2 more hp.

so i ended up selling my ariens 722, am happy with the 2450 and am on the look out for a good used ariens 2 stage.


----------

